# SVS SBS/SCS-01 Difference in sound?



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

What does a comparison look like between having the sbs-scs-sbs fronts......

and a.... scs-scs-scs fronts......???

trying to decide between sbs and scs for my right and left fronts. your thoughts??

thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: SVS SBS/SCS-01 Appearance*

Appearance wise the SCS would be taller than the SBS. I suppose it would depend on what you want, short or tall. :dontknow:


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: SVS SBS/SCS-01 Appearance*

whoops....

comparison on sound. 

what does it 'look like' comparing 3 scs's across the front....vs. sbs, scs (center) and sbs......

what is the audible difference, sound quality comparison.

thanks
matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I changed the thread title. Maybe someone who has heard both will chime in.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks sonnie


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

If your budget and space allow, all SCS across the front is definitely the way to go. No question about it.

-Robb


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

is there a minimum distance between the left and right.
the problem is the corner placement....it's the only possible setup in my situation. 
maybe 60inches apart (at best) is the max i could go between them. 
on will be on a stand...one will sit on the hearth of the mantle....both will be approx. ear height. 

also...is there a way to know how far to 'toe in or out' the left and right to cover the field. 

i'll be purchasing a yamaha 663 soon. will the auto setup determine this.....or just adjust output based on distance.

thanks
matt


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I have gone in stages from adding the SCS all across the front and now all the way around. The sound difference is very noticable! Upgrade as your budget allows but I would def. recommend it!


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

what do you do when you upgrade like that. 
what did you with your old sbs-01's??

i noticed in another thread that SVS doesn't take ''trade-in's'' (for lack of a better word) when people upgrade. 

thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't been on here since 4/24 apparently. When I originally started buying I got the SCS and SBS fronts only. I just kept my back ones I was already using. Then bought 2 more SCS for the front and moved the SBS to the back. When I got SCS all around I just boxed the SBS to use when I upgrade my receiver to 7.1. I don't see any reason to have SCS for the 6 & 7 speakers. 

I upgraded from *cough*Bose*cough* and it's been wonderful as you can imagine.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

mrsollars said:


> is there a minimum distance between the left and right.
> the problem is the corner placement....it's the only possible setup in my situation.
> maybe 60inches apart (at best) is the max i could go between them.
> on will be on a stand...one will sit on the hearth of the mantle....both will be approx. ear height.
> ...



If you haven't done it already, if you email SVS, [email protected] , with your questions just like this they'll be super helpful.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i noticed in another thread that people see 'matching' bookshelves as very important for sound quality. ie. in a 5.1 system....all 5 should match. 

is there any truth to this. will i notice a difference if i use LCR scs-01's and surround sbs-01's??

any further info is appreciated. 
thanks
matt

ps. still struggling with the sub decision. pb-12 nsd vs. 20-39 pci vs. 20-39 pc-plus vs. pb12-plus/2 vs. pb12-plus.....and on and on.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

will i notice a difference if i use LCR scs-01's and surround sbs-01's??

In movie playback, it's noticeable but not as much and if that's most of your listening then stick with that config. But if you play hi-rez surround music, then it is very noticeable. Basically, yes, you will notice a difference. You just have to decide how important it is to you and your listening habits. Personally I'd highly recommend it. 

Email SVS on the sub decision. You can give them your room dimensions and other info. and they can really help you a lot.


----------

